# Koh Samui - accommodation, living options, costs



## Guest

Hi everyone, 

I am planning to make a trip to Koh Samui in the coming months and I plan to stay for at least 2 months. I have never been there and am just now beginning my research. Can you guys please just give me some estimates on some costs please?And any tips on what I can expect?

I want to live in some kind of lodging that will give me some privacy and allow me to be comfortable(good bedding, close to amenities and the beach, internet, etc.). What kind of price can I expect for a one bedroom for about 60 days? Deposit?

For food I plan to stick with the local thai food but here and there I might go for a western meal, how much can I expect for 1 basic thai meal(rice,chicken).

For beers I think I'm just going to say I want about 10 beers a day? How much does that generally cost?

Transportation costs from Chaing Mai airport to Koh Samui and back? I dont want to calculate any site seeing costs yet as I need some time to plan for that but I wouldnt mind some suggestions.

I am going to be pretty tight on cash and I just want to spend some time on my own on the beach and take it easy. Nothing too crazy and want to be pretty conservative with my spending but I want to be comfortable. Sight seeing isnt huge my list right now.

Also, how long ahead do i have to apply for a work visa if the need arises?

Ill stop there for now. Ive taken a look at some threads and have some ideas but I thought I'd post one for myself. Any help with this would be very much appreciated. Thanks.:ranger:


----------



## Guest

Basically my main concern is finding an cheap good apartment fairly close to a beach that I can have for the two months. How do I find and get one?


----------



## duncbUK

Accomodation about 15,000 a month (500 aday). (In Lami) beer from 600 baht+ depending where you drink. Chicken and rice 25 baht ish, so clearly your major expence will be beer, followed by accomodation followed by a bike? (3000 a month) followed by your chicken and rice. 


Your comment "nothing to crazy" doesn't quite match your beer intake.

Have fun, and don't get sick in Samui. My fiances 3 days in Bangkok hospital Samui just cost 60,000 baht (minus a 12,00 "thai person" discount), but to every cloud there is a silver lining- the coffee in the hospital was free!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Is the 15000 a hotel or if I get an apartment? if its an apartment how hard is it to get? what would i have to do?

thanks


----------



## Bopc1996

JetsDG04 said:


> Is the 15000 a hotel or if I get an apartment? if its an apartment how hard is it to get? what would i have to do?
> 
> thanks


I would say 15000 about right maybe a little more or less for either. Female companionship would blow your budget(not to mention other things)very quickly. The girls are not there to fall on love. Have fun,


----------



## duncbUK

Aaprtment, but you never know,a small hotel may jump at the chance to rent a room for 2 months
I am in Lami, its a 1 bed "house" I am currently on the balcony gazing at the sea and beach........ The only issue is its a 20 minute walk to the neres shop, so you need a dar or bike. I can get you a number if you want



JetsDG04 said:


> Is the 15000 a hotel or if I get an apartment? if its an apartment how hard is it to get? what would i have to do?
> 
> thanks


----------



## Guest

duncbUK said:


> Aaprtment, but you never know,a small hotel may jump at the chance to rent a room for 2 months
> I am in Lami, its a 1 bed "house" I am currently on the balcony gazing at the sea and beach........ The only issue is its a 20 minute walk to the neres shop, so you need a dar or bike. I can get you a number if you want


That would be great if you dont mind. That sounds awesome, thats exactly what I want to do. 20 min walk isnt too bad for me. Gives you some privacy. 

Also, if you dont mind, can you tell me how much you're paying? I looked at some apartments on the internet but I couldnt find anything for as cheap as 15000. Also, the beer seems kind of expensive, is it because of the area and how its more touristy?

Thanks

GD


----------



## duncbUK

you said 10 beers a day. The cheapest I have seen (admitidly this is or a large Chang which is 640ml) is 60 baht a bottle, small ones about 40 baht.
I am renting off someone who has gone back home for 6 weeks. I will get the telephone number from the owner (she has a few) and send it to you.

I don't mind walking usually, but in the heat 20 mins is a long walk. 
Will be in touch



JetsDG04 said:


> That would be great if you dont mind. That sounds awesome, thats exactly what I want to do. 20 min walk isnt too bad for me. Gives you some privacy.
> 
> Also, if you dont mind, can you tell me how much you're paying? I looked at some apartments on the internet but I couldnt find anything for as cheap as 15000. Also, the beer seems kind of expensive, is it because of the area and how its more touristy?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> GD


----------



## falangjim

JetsDG04 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am planning to make a trip to Koh Samui in the coming months and I plan to stay for at least 2 months. I have never been there and am just now beginning my research. Can you guys please just give me some estimates on some costs please?And any tips on what I can expect?
> 
> I want to live in some kind of lodging that will give me some privacy and allow me to be comfortable(good bedding, close to amenities and the beach, internet, etc.). What kind of price can I expect for a one bedroom for about 60 days? Deposit?
> 
> For food I plan to stick with the local thai food but here and there I might go for a western meal, how much can I expect for 1 basic thai meal(rice,chicken).
> 
> For beers I think I'm just going to say I want about 10 beers a day? How much does that generally cost?
> 
> Transportation costs from Chaing Mai airport to Koh Samui and back? I dont want to calculate any site seeing costs yet as I need some time to plan for that but I wouldnt mind some suggestions.
> 
> I am going to be pretty tight on cash and I just want to spend some time on my own on the beach and take it easy. Nothing too crazy and want to be pretty conservative with my spending but I want to be comfortable. Sight seeing isnt huge my list right now.
> 
> Also, how long ahead do i have to apply for a work visa if the need arises?
> 
> Ill stop there for now. Ive taken a look at some threads and have some ideas but I thought I'd post one for myself. Any help with this would be very much appreciated. Thanks.:ranger:


I think your potential employer will help you with a work visa details. I don't think you can just apply for one on your own. You need to be hired first. Enjoy Samui. I've been there a few times and have enjoyed it.


----------



## simon111

*Living in Koh Samui*

Hi

I am going to move to Koh Samui, work a little from my laptop. I was wondering if it was possible to stay near the beach for 10-15k baht a month? I don't want to be miles away from other expats.. where do must people stay?


Any help would be much appreciated! 


Thanks guys


----------



## Song_Si

some info on Koh Samui

*Koh Samui* is located in the Gulf of Thailand, about 35km northeast of Surat Thani town and approx 700 km south of Bangkok. It is surrounded by about sixty other islands, most of which comprise the Ang Thong National Marine Park, but also include other tourist destinations Koh Phangan, Koh Tao and Koh Nang Yuan.

The island is roughly circular in shape, and is about 15km across. The central part of the island is an (almost) uninhabitable mountain jungle (peak Khao Pom, 635m) and the various lowland areas are connected together by a single road, that covers the circumference of the island.

There is one town, Na Thon, on the west coast of the island, with a major port for fishing and inter-island transportation. Each of Koh Samui's many beaches is also nominally considered a town, due to the number of hotels, restaurants and bars that have sprung up in recent years.










According to the evidence found on Samui Island, historians believe that it was first inhabited by man at most 1,200 years ago. In 1940s, the island was still isolated from the outside world. Those wishing to travel to Samui had to travel from Surat Thani for approximately 6 hours. As in-land transportation was not well established, it took several hours for people to walk through the lush jungles to the beach. It was only in the early 1970’s that Ko Samui became a dream destination discovered by backpackers.

With the development of infrastructure, an increasing number of travelers were attracted to the island. Samui’s concrete ring road was finished in 1973 by the order of the government. Passing beautiful beaches around the island and connecting sub-district areas, the road facilitated tourism. The Tourism Authority of Thailand explored the island in 1980 and realizing the high tourism potential of Samui, a plan to develop and promote tourism on the island was implemented. As a result, it has become and will continue to be a popular tourist destination in Thailand.

more


International tourist arrivals on Samui numbered 780,000 last year, with 80% from Europe. This year's figure is expected to stay about the same, as arrivals from other destinations such as China, Taiwan, Hong Kong and Singapore will offset the expected decline from Europe.
Even though there are now more flights to Samui, the number of seats remains the same: 3000 per day.
Last year, 20 hotels with a combined 300 rooms opened on the island, bringing the total to 17,000 rooms. That does not include the large number of serviced apartments, single houses and condominiums for rent. Only four or five new hotels are expected this year.


----------



## simon111

Hey thanks. I have been to koh samui before but thanks for the facts. I just want to know about other people living there and cost of living near the beach.


Simon


----------



## Song_Si

Hi - it's a place I have not been, was interested to read about it, and put this info here for anyone else who searches for Samui; the tourist numbers are far higher than I'd have thought; we have a friend who works there at a hotel - one of the 5-star ones, rates from 8000b per night upwards - out of my price range.
I think Chaweng is the area with most long-term foreigners (just from what I've read).


----------



## Felixtoo2

Wow Song Si that was a surprise. Living in a country where travel is so cheap and you haven`t got as far as Samui yet? 
A nice place to visit for a few weeks but from my point of view just too small to think about living on. Chaweng is the main tourist stretch with all the normal expat distractions but I prefer the northern end , Bo Phut etc, as it`s close enough to the mayhem but quite quiet. Make sure you check out Koh Tao while you are down that way, I can definitely recommend staying at Simple Life Resort on Koh Tao.


----------



## AnyGivenDay

*You are so informative*

Song_Si,

Your information is always well written. I love reading your comments.



Song_Si said:


> some info on Koh Samui
> 
> *Koh Samui* is located in the Gulf of Thailand, about 35km northeast of Surat Thani town and approx 700 km south of Bangkok. It is surrounded by about sixty other islands, most of which comprise the Ang Thong National Marine Park, but also include other tourist destinations Koh Phangan, Koh Tao and Koh Nang Yuan.
> 
> The island is roughly circular in shape, and is about 15km across. The central part of the island is an (almost) uninhabitable mountain jungle (peak Khao Pom, 635m) and the various lowland areas are connected together by a single road, that covers the circumference of the island.
> 
> There is one town, Na Thon, on the west coast of the island, with a major port for fishing and inter-island transportation. Each of Koh Samui's many beaches is also nominally considered a town, due to the number of hotels, restaurants and bars that have sprung up in recent years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the evidence found on Samui Island, historians believe that it was first inhabited by man at most 1,200 years ago. In 1940s, the island was still isolated from the outside world. Those wishing to travel to Samui had to travel from Surat Thani for approximately 6 hours. As in-land transportation was not well established, it took several hours for people to walk through the lush jungles to the beach. It was only in the early 1970’s that Ko Samui became a dream destination discovered by backpackers.
> 
> With the development of infrastructure, an increasing number of travelers were attracted to the island. Samui’s concrete ring road was finished in 1973 by the order of the government. Passing beautiful beaches around the island and connecting sub-district areas, the road facilitated tourism. The Tourism Authority of Thailand explored the island in 1980 and realizing the high tourism potential of Samui, a plan to develop and promote tourism on the island was implemented. As a result, it has become and will continue to be a popular tourist destination in Thailand.
> 
> more
> 
> 
> International tourist arrivals on Samui numbered 780,000 last year, with 80% from Europe. This year's figure is expected to stay about the same, as arrivals from other destinations such as China, Taiwan, Hong Kong and Singapore will offset the expected decline from Europe.
> Even though there are now more flights to Samui, the number of seats remains the same: 3000 per day.
> Last year, 20 hotels with a combined 300 rooms opened on the island, bringing the total to 17,000 rooms. That does not include the large number of serviced apartments, single houses and condominiums for rent. Only four or five new hotels are expected this year.


----------



## plawan

Hi Simon

Try Maenam

"Perhaps it's the excellent views of Koh Phangan that have kept Maenam as Samui's last predominantly backpacker beach. Or maybe it's the fact that many of its resorts are located at the end of long rambling pathways, affording a degree of privacy unavailable elsewhere. Either way, Maenam is still the place to be while away for a few weeks (or months) on a low budget, staying in one of the many cheap fan bungalow operations that are dotted along the beach."

Check out moonhutsamui dot com

goes from 500baht up

Prices have gone up over the years but still ok

It is between Nathon and Chaweng 15 -20min scooter-ride, either side.

Chaweng brings most long-term foreigners together but you will find friends all over the Island.

Thanks for reading my first post:clap2:


----------



## simon111

Thanks buddy, I'm going to check this out 



plawan said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> Try Maenam
> 
> "Perhaps it's the excellent views of Koh Phangan that have kept Maenam as Samui's last predominantly backpacker beach. Or maybe it's the fact that many of its resorts are located at the end of long rambling pathways, affording a degree of privacy unavailable elsewhere. Either way, Maenam is still the place to be while away for a few weeks (or months) on a low budget, staying in one of the many cheap fan bungalow operations that are dotted along the beach."
> 
> Check out moonhutsamui dot com
> 
> goes from 500baht up
> 
> Prices have gone up over the years but still ok
> 
> It is between Nathon and Chaweng 15 -20min scooter-ride, either side.
> 
> Chaweng brings most long-term foreigners together but you will find friends all over the Island.
> 
> Thanks for reading my first post:clap2:


----------



## onions63

*Moving to Koh Samui*

We are thinking of living in Koh Samui what is the best way of looking for a property to rent. Should we rent a property using the internet to start with and then look around when we are out there, if so can anyone recommend a good site to use. We are looking to live in the Fisherman's Village area.
We are considering going out to Koh Samui for a month to have a good look round before moving there permanently. Does anyone think this would be a good idea. We would appreciate any help we can get.


----------



## DPCJ

Hi there.You should check out Samran gardens in Mae Nam. I own one of the houses on this site, so naturally i am going to take this oppurtunity to push it! In all seriousness, it could be exactly what you are looking for. The site is well managed by English/Thai owners who also live in one of the houses there. They can give you so much information on the local area and are very willing to help. There are 25 houses in total, some are rented short term, some long term and some people live ther full time, so always a good mix of neighbours. It takes 11 minutes to drive to fishermans village, believe me, i timed it on a stop watch and the beach in mae nam is a short drive as it is only just over a mile away, yes, i clocked it. The name of my house is baan flora, its the only 2 story house on site, but naturally you should check out all the other villas available to you rather than just take my bias opinion. Anyway, best of luck, samui is a great place, you have chosen wisely!

p.s not allowed to post the url so you will have to find the website via a search engine.


----------



## onions63

DPCJ said:


> Hi there.You should check out Samran gardens in Mae Nam. I own one of the houses on this site, so naturally i am going to take this oppurtunity to push it! In all seriousness, it could be exactly what you are looking for. The site is well managed by English/Thai owners who also live in one of the houses there. They can give you so much information on the local area and are very willing to help. There are 25 houses in total, some are rented short term, some long term and some people live ther full time, so always a good mix of neighbours. It takes 11 minutes to drive to fishermans village, believe me, i timed it on a stop watch and the beach in mae nam is a short drive as it is only just over a mile away, yes, i clocked it. The name of my house is baan flora, its the only 2 story house on site, but naturally you should check out all the other villas available to you rather than just take my bias opinion. Anyway, best of luck, samui is a great place, you have chosen wisely!
> 
> p.s not allowed to post the url so you will have to find the website via a search engine.


Many thanks for taking the time to come back to us. Will definately check this out.


----------



## onions63

*Property to rent*



surpoob said:


> Hi All, if anyone is interested I have 1 one bedroom apartment 5 mins from Bop Hut (Fisherman's Village). I think its a very nice place to stay especially if you are in Koh Samui for an extended period of time.
> 
> It is currently available to rent so please feel free to contact me if you want any further information.


We are looking to rent a property for one month Mid January to Mid February partly for a holiday but manly to find somewhere to rent long term as we are looking to retire to Koh samui next year. The apartment you have available sounds interesting could you post more details about the property and rental costs, plus availability for the dates mentioned above.


----------

